

PubSubHubbub is not a license - julien
http://blog.superfeedr.com/not-a-license/

======
BarkMore
Here's the latest that I could find on why Twitter does not support PuSH:
[http://groups.google.com/group/twitter-development-
talk/brow...](http://groups.google.com/group/twitter-development-
talk/browse_thread/thread/8665766f5e262d60/4e781f950fb85c5a#4e781f950fb85c5a)
None of the issues are related to licensing.

------
dotBen
I have no idea why Twitter didn't use PubSubHubBub but isn't it fair to say
PSHB is all about making it super easy to push the data around, subscribe to
it, create a new PSHB node etc..?

...Those are all things Twitter (rightly/wrongly) DON'T want you to do. They
want to make it difficult for you to sign up, they don't want you to push the
data on etc -- this is based on their terms of use for this product _(you
can't even publish the tweets)_.

Ok technically you can do what you want with the data, but they presumably
want to do everything from the Ts & Cs down to the architecture to ensure you
stay as a leaf node and not easily become a super node.

~~~
julien
"PSHB is all about making it super easy to push the data around, subscribe to
it, create a new PSHB node"... when you're the publisher of this content! The
PubSubHubbub protocol works with a discovery feature, which is a declaration
_inside_ the feed themselves of where the hub is. If you can't modify the
feed, you can't make a feed PubSubHubbub!

"...Those are all things Twitter (rightly/wrongly) DON'T want you to do. They
want to make it difficult for you to sign up, they don't want you to push the
data on etc -- this is based on their terms of use for this product (you can't
even publish the tweets)." Then, why would they actually do all this with
Gnip?

~~~
dotBen
_Then, why would they actually do all this with Gnip?_

Because they have the Biz Dev resources to do it. It's all about the BD, this
is nothing to do with technology.

This is all about the best way for Twitter to create $$ revenue as it ramps up
for another fundraising round.

~~~
julien
That I agree with :) It's a business concern, not a technical concern. I've
just been told the opposite, so I thought it was a good thing to clarify it!

------
al_james
I am probably wrong here, but I was under the impression that a HTTP based
protocol like PSHB would probably struggle to manage traffic at the 1000's of
messages per second level. Correct?

They will probably be rolling out a pure TCP (XMPP maybe) interface that
should be more efficient.

------
ericflo
Yep, I think the first commenter puts it well: "just like HTTP isn't a
license"

